# EKL Peter Lüftermontage: Update..



## ZeroHour (27. Oktober 2011)

*EKL Peter Lüftermontage: Update..*

Hallo allerseits

Bitte Update auf Seite 2 lesen

hatte das hier schon mal gefragt als der Peter frisch rausgekommen ist. Da konnte mir aber noch niemand was genaues sagen. Jetzt will ich meinen Rechner aber endlich fertig stellen und brauche daher dringen euren Rat. 

Mein Case ist das CM 690 II Advanced.
Das Board ist ein ASUS M4A77TD Pro
und die zu kühlende Karte ist eine EVGA gtx570.
Außerdem soll in den Rechner eine ASUS Xonar DX oder eine D1.

Schaut euch bitte mal die Slotverteilung des Mainboards an. Ist es möglich, eine der Soundkarten und den Peter zu verbauen? Ich habe nämlich gelesen, dass der Peter ja auch auf SLI-Verwendung ausgelegt ist und die Lüfter daher auch nur "von der Seite" statt von unten auf den Kühler blasen können. Dann könnte ich direkt unter dem Kühler die Low-Profile-Soundkarte verbauen, die würde von den Lüftern überdeckt werden. Ich zweifle aber, ob die Kühlleistung ausreicht, da ich die EVGA auch übertakten möchte und vom Luftstrom schon viel verloren geht, wenn sie von der Seite auf den Kühler blasen. Außerdem ist dann zwischen der Gehäusewand und den Lüfter kaum Platz zum Ansaugen von Luft, oder sehe ich das falsch? 
Ich habe leider auch keine Adresse an den Support von EKL gefunden, sonst würde ich da nachfragen..

Bitte schlagt mir nicht vor, einen anderen VGA-Kühler zu verwenden. Ich möchte die Grafikkarte nämlich mit Custom-Lüfter betreiben aus Optikgründen, da kommt sonst ja nur noch der MK-13 in Frage und der ist genauso groß.

Bin für alle weitern Tipps dankbar!
LG


----------



## bfgc (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage*

Ja, im mini-PCIe über der Grafikkarte.

Zum SLi, das wird mit sicherheit laut, denn um den Kühlern von der Seite feuer zumachen musst du die Lüfter schon bis 1000U/min+ aufreißen.


----------



## ZeroHour (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage*

Danke schonmal
ich will ja nicht wirklich SLI betreiben sonder wenn nur die Lüfter bei einer Karte seitlich nutzen um Platz nach unten für die Soundkarte zu schaffen

Dann muss es also die Xonar DX sein?

Aber ich frage mich da nochwas.. Wenn der Peter insgesammt 5 Slots einnimmt, dann müssten die Lüfter unten am Netzteil "anstoßen", sodass wieder kaum Platz zum ansaugen ist, oder? Die Grafikkarte fängt nämlich erst bei Erweiterungsslot 3 des Gehäuses an.

/e: wie hier: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2009/04/Cooler_Master_CM690_Pure_Black_02.jpg

LG


----------



## bfgc (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage*

Nein, viele PCIe Soundkarten haben nur diesen 4-Lane mini-Steckanschluss.
Derwegen muss es keine Xonar sein, ich hab z.B. nen stinke Soundblaster über der Karte drin. 

Aus Stil-Gründen ok, aber effektiver wäre es halt auf den Kühler zu blasen, denn du lässt ja die Grundplatte normal drauf. Das heisst der Luftstrom fährt dann von der Seite über die Grunplatte. Was um einiges ineffektiver ist, aber nicht unmöglich. 
Mann könnte auch basteln und die Kühlkörper die normal auf die AMD-Lösungen kommen aufkleben. Stört ja keinen und zusehen sind die schwar lackierten Kühlblöcke auch nicht auf anhieb.
Ok, dann biegt sich die Karte wieder etwas durch, aber dafür gibt´s auch Lösungen. 

Ja, er schluckt die fünf Slots spielend weg, da könntest du höchstens flache Lüfter innen verbauen und einen knappen Slot sparen, das ist aber glaub das höchste der Gefühle.


----------



## ZeroHour (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage*

und wie ist das nun mit dem platz nach unten zum NT?


----------



## bfgc (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage*

Also ich hab da Platz, nur mein Gehäuse ist ziehmlich groß. 

Du musst halt die drei Slot drauf rechnen, es ist bei ATX-Boards normal so, das du unten die ganzen USB-Anschlüsse, Frontpenal etc. noch einstecken kannst, dort ist dann ca. ein Zentimeter Luft.
Also er ragt nach unten, nicht über das Board hinaus, wenn du den ersten PCIe-Slot nimmst. Folglich wird er auch nicht mit dem Netzteil kollidieren, sonst säße den Board ja auch auf.


----------



## bfgc (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage*

Ich hab mal schnell zwei Bilder gemacht, leider nur mit der Handy-Cam. Aber sollte reichen um die Ausmaße zu verdeutlichen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroHour (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage*

Das mit dem Mainboard macht Sinn, 1cm Luft habe ich 

Danke


----------



## ZeroHour (10. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage*

Ich frage mich gerade nochwas. Wenn die Soundkarte direkt über der GraKa installiert ist, kommt es dann nicht zu störgeräuschen?

LG


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (11. November 2011)

Hab ich auch.
Hab bis jetzt keine.
Wüsste nicht wieso auser das iventuell die karten zu heiß wird durch die GK, aber eher unwarscheinlich.


----------



## ZeroHour (23. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage*

Also ich habe ein Update: konnte doch die emailadresse vom EKL-Support ausfindig machen. 
So habe ich erfahren, dass die Kühlung mit seitlich montierten Lüftern tatsächlich möglich ist und ich dann unter dem Kühler eine Low-Profile-Erweiterungskarte installieren kann
Für den SLI-Betrieb habe ich eine Skizze mitgesendet bekommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verbaue eben anstatt der 2. GraKa eine Soundkarte. Jetz hat man mir aber gesagt, ich solle die Lüfterschiene, die ja einen eigenen Slot braucht, so weit wie möglich unterhalb des Kühlers montieren. Ich habe aber nur den Slot direkt unter dem Kühler frei, da im Untersten ja die Soundkarte sitzten würde. Hier noch zwei Bilder davon (sorry, Handycam ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Peter würde die Aktuellen Slots der Graka + einen weiteren in Anspruch nehmen, dort wo jetzt die Erweiterungskarte würde dann die Lüfterschiene sitzen und im untersten Slot die PCI-Soundkarte. 

Jetzt meine Frage an alle "Peter-Besitzer": kann ich die Montageschiene auch direkt unter dem Kühler montieren, wenn die Lüfter von der Seite auf die Karte blasen sollen? 
Danke

/edit: Ich habe aber auch wieder bedenken wegen eines Warmluftstaus unter der Karte... Das könnte die Soundkarte beeiträchtigen..?


----------



## bfgc (23. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage: Update..*

Ja, der Winkel der unteren Karte soll dann die beiden lüfter tragen.

Die Überlegung mit dem Wärmstau ist nicht neu, das hatten wir in einem anderen Thread schon einmal durchgespielt. Silent wird es nicht werden, da die Lüfter doch recht hoch drehen müssen um gute Kühlung zu gewährleisten. Aber...
..du kannst entweder am Ende Karten einen Lüfter montieren, dabei gilt zu testen ob es besser kühlt wenn er kalte Luft von hinten ansaug und über die Karten bläst. Oder ob er Gehäuseluft ansaugt und einen teil der Abluft durch die Slotblenden nach draußen bringt.

Das wäre quasi ein Paket aus fünf Lüftern die sich um die beiden Karten kümmern. Vorzugsweise 140mm, wobei man darauf achten muss, das die zum Gehäuse vertikal verbauten Lüfter nicht mit dem CPU-Kühler kollidieren und die Aufbauauhöhe nicht die Gehäusebreite sprengt oder mit dem Seitenlüfter ein Problem bekommt. Unter Umständen passen dann halt auf der Seite nur 120er drauf, bzw. flachere Lüfter mit weniger als 25mm Bauhöhe.

Die untere Karte wird definitiv richtig "kalt" laufen, aber richte dich mal auf Drehzahlen von 900-1100U/min ein um die obere Karte, auch bei OC+ OV, in jeder Situation im Zaum halten zu können und bedenke die nicht unerheblich steigenden Gehäuseinnentemperaturen.


----------



## ZeroHour (23. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage: Update..*

Sorry, aber ich kann deiner Erklärung nicht ganz folgen... Bei der 2. Karte muss es sich ja um eine Low-Profile-Soundkarte handeln.
Ich kann leider auf den Bildern die Montageschiene nicht gut erkennen, wie ist das mit dem Winkel gemeint, der beide lüfter trägt? Und wie soll ich am Ende der Karte einen lüfter montieren, meiner Info nach kann ich die Lüfter am Peter entweder von unten oder von der Seite blasen lassen 
Kannst du vielleicht irgendwie skizzieren, wie du dir das vorstellst? Ich dachte es würde einfach in etwa so aussehen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Cooler Master ist ansonsten voll bestückt: Front 140mm Kaltluftzufuhr, Boden 140mm Kaltluftzufuhr, Deckel 2x 140mm Warmluftabfuhr, Heck 1x120mm Warmluftabfuhr. Wenn der Kühler nicht zu groß ist, kann ich auch am HDD-Käfig noch einen weiter 120er installieren, der den Luftstom zur Graka verbessern würde. Auf meiner CPU sitzt ein Prolimatech Genesis, bestückt mit 2x 120mm (Beim Genesis pustet ein Lüfter auf den RAM, einer richtung Heck).
Alle Lüfter sind entweder Xigmatek XLF-f1253 oder f1453. Beide fördern laut Caseking bei max. Umdrehung etwas über 100 m³/h. Da sie bei der Lautstärke jedoch unerträglich laut sind, laufen alle auf 7V gedrosselt. Meinst du die Spannung würde für die GraKa nicht ausreichen?

LG


----------



## bfgc (23. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage: Update..*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Winkelprofil ist in der lage bis zu vier Lüfter gleichzeitig zu tragen, unter Berücksichtigung von Hebel und Gewicht.
Wie in der Skizze, die beiden roten Vierecke stellen die standart Montageposition dar. Das grüne Viereck wäre dann der fünfte Lüfter der halt Luft nach draussen schiebt oder etwas die Warme Luft zwischen den Karten ins Innere zieht. Da musst du halt testen was im Gesamten besser kühlt.

Die Soundkarte kannst du darüber den 4 Lane mini-PCIe-Slot einstecken, das ist kein Problem.
Was ich aber eher als Problem sehe, schon der zweite Kühler wird fast auf dem Netzteil aufsetzen, bzw. wird er schlimmsten Falles nicht einmal reinpassen. Da dann auch noch Lüfter drunter zusetzen ist so völlig unmöglich. Dazu müsste das Netzteil raus, bzw. fehlen ja die Fixpunkte an der Slotblendenleiste hinten, die ist ja dort auch zu ende.
So dicht über dem Netzteil ist zu eng, das gibt nur noch mehr Hitzestau.


----------



## ZeroHour (23. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage: Update..*

Ich glaub du hast da was grundliegendes falsch verstaden? Es gibt keinen 2. Kühler, ich habe doch nur eine GraKa


----------



## bfgc (23. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage: Update..*

Ach, ich glaub ich bin im falschen Thread. 
Aber es bleibt dabei, Soundkarte über die Grafikkarte setzen.


----------



## ZeroHour (23. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage: Update..*

Natürlich ist einfach drübersetzen der einfachere Weg. Ich würde sie aber lieber unter der GraKa haben aus Platz- und Optikgründen War dein Post mit den Lüftern auf eine SLI-Konfig bezogen? Wie würde es mit der Hitze aussehene wenn ich wirklich nur meine Soundkarte darunter montiere? 

E: und vorallem: Kann ich nur die Lüfterschiene nun auch in den Slot DIREKT unter dem Kühlkörper montieren? Wie hoch/tief würden die lüfter dann sitzen?


----------



## bfgc (23. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage: Update..*

Ja naja, die Xonar ist schon nicht die Kleinste. Aber der Aufbau ansich geht auch so wie auf deinem Bild.
Trotzdem, lieber die Soundkarte aufwärmen als Board und Spannungsversorgung auf der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Crenshaw (23. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage: Update..*

Also ich hab den Peter auch verbaut und dazu eine 9500gt als Physx Karte 
Ich hatte ne Zeit lang beide Lüfter (bequiet silentwings usch 140mm) quer auf die KArte gelegt. und die habens geschafft meine HD 6970 im Furmark (übrigens sind die Lüfter auf 7 Volt gedrosselt!) und gleichzeitigem Dualmonitoring auf 87 Grad zu halten! 
Mit voller Drehzahl (was bei den Bequiets auch noch nicht wirklich laut ist) hatte ich dann so um die 78 Grad 
Aber ich hab die Schiene gar nicht befestigt weil meine Hardware auf einem Benchtable aufgebaut ist (soviel zum Hitzstau )!
Aber bei mir hätte ich trotzdem einen Slot ÜBER der Grafikkarte dafür Platz..


----------



## ZeroHour (23. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage: Update..*

Solang es funktioniert das die Lüfterschiene direkt unterm Kühler ist ist ja gut, dann kann ich ausprobieren wie es sich mit den Temperaturen verhält Optisch würde es mir nur halt viel besser gefallen, wenn die Lüfter aufs Board blasen würden

Ach ja: Der Lüfter, von dem du geschprochen hast, der Luft zwischen die Karten bzw. herausschieben soll. Kann der auch mit nur einem Kühler installiert werden? Wie groß kann er maximal sein?

 Vielen Dank jedenfalls

Edit: @Crenshaw: ÜBER der GraKa?! Der Mensch von EKL sagte mit, die Schiene wird unter der graka verbaut und anders hab ich das bisher auch noch nicht gesehen...

LG


----------



## Crenshaw (23. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage: Update..*

ja aber man hatt da einen theoretischen slot zumindest ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroHour (23. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage: Update..*

Den hätte ich theoretisch dann auch. Ich glaube ich müsste den Kühler und die schiene mal in der Hand halten, damit ich mir das vorstellen kann


----------



## Crenshaw (23. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage: Update..*

Ich hab dir mal Fotos gemacht (total verwackelt o.O)


----------



## bfgc (23. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage: Update..*

Der Lüfter hinten ist nicht orginal und da muss etwas gebastelt werden.


----------



## ZeroHour (24. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage: Update..*

Danke für die Bilder Ich habe über meiner Graka solgar 2 Slots noch frei. Den direkt über der GraKa würde ich am liebsten freilassen, und ob die Schiene darüber noch passt weiss ich nicht, weil sie sich dann auf höhe meines Chipsatz-Kühlers befindet  
Das große Problem an der Sache ist, dass ich die Lüfterschiene noch nie gesehen und daher keine Ahnung habe, wie man die Lüfter daran montiert. Ich werde mir den Kühler wohl einfach mal bestellen, ausprobieren wie das bei mir passt bzw. nicht passt und dann die Soundkarte kaufen 

LG


----------



## Crenshaw (24. November 2011)

Ich kann dir heute noch Bilder von der schiene mit luftern geben


----------



## ZeroHour (24. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage: Update..*

Wäre natürlich klasse, musst du aber nicht, ich bestelle mir den Kühler so oder so, irgendwie klappt das jetzt schon

LG


----------



## Crenshaw (24. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Peter Lüftermontage: Update..*

Okay 
dann guck ich mal ob ich die Schiene noch finde 
Soo endlich gefunden 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

